# For hire: 09 Ford F-250 w/ 8'-10' Western Wide-Out and spreader



## ARG Inc. (Oct 27, 2009)

Hello,
We currently have 1 truck avaliable in the Chicago area for use as a sub-contractor. Truck is equipped with Western's Wide-Out 8-10' plow/pusher and Snow-Ex 10.5 cf spreader. Fully insured, crew available with snowthrower if needed.

Thanks,
James
ARG Inc.


----------



## Dlongerman (Nov 6, 2008)

same truck and plow here i got the 2500 Western instead...... call Tod at 847-980-2038 he is sending me a contract right now and he might still have a need for people


----------



## ARG Inc. (Oct 27, 2009)

Much appreciated, thank you for the lead, ill put in a call this afternoon.


----------



## ARG Inc. (Oct 27, 2009)

Still looking...


----------



## ARG Inc. (Oct 27, 2009)

Anyone have any possible leads? Could really use the work this year, thanks in advance...


----------



## ARG Inc. (Oct 27, 2009)

still avaliable, right off the Kennedy, willing to travel...


----------

